# Launching?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Tonight i raced a Si (civic) i was Launching at 3500 and i was hanging with it.... is this good or bad, wat is the best rpm to launch from, i have no mods, i have no AC compresser, NO power stearing, my exhaust pipe is cut right before it curves to go to da muffler so the exhaust flows out from da side...... also i need help on my speedometer its not working and i dunno were the sendor plug is.... also i feel like an idiot sayn this but i cannot find were the transmission dip stick is LMAO oh well please i need help on these three things thanx im new to this forum.......


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

if you have a 5 speed, i dont think you have a dipstick, at least i dont remember seing one when i took mine out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

OK THANX MAN ,, n E WAYZ , i just got my classic se-r and i wana kno what is the best rpm to launch from, and also my other question is where can i get tranny bolts cause im missing sum thanx..........


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

ive read alot of people like to launch at about 5000 rpm and feather the clutch some so they dont spin the wheels like crazy. pesonally ive found 4500 to work for me. it takes some practice, i used to go out in the mornings on weekends and practice on empty roads. as for the tranny bolts good luck. im missing some my self, if you find some let me know. you might want to try the dealership, ive just been to lazy to look for them.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Jay H had some of the fastest times around for his mods.

Try here http://www.se-r-list.org/archives/1999/1999-06/msg00209.html

Read further down for launch technique.


----------

